# VW Beetle V5 Sport



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just a quick one really...

The missus has been saying recently that she wants a Beetle and I thought it was pretty ridiculous to have this as a second car as I'd have to get rid of the Cougar and would want a car that I could drive without a paper bag over my head.

I've come across a few tidy looking V5 Beetles and really like the look of them though. The only question really is, could I pull this off as a bloke or are Beetles women only cars?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Just a quick one really...
> 
> The missus has been saying recently that she wants a Beetle and I thought it was pretty ridiculous to have this as a second car as I'd have to get rid of the Cougar and would want a car that I could drive without a paper bag over my head.
> 
> I've come across a few tidy looking V5 Beetles and really like the look of them thought. The only question really is, could I pull this off as a bloke or are Beetles women only cars?


Woman only car sir.

You did ask what we thought.


----------



## Abarth225bhp (Aug 12, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Just a quick one really...
> 
> The missus has been saying recently that she wants a Beetle and I thought it was pretty ridiculous to have this as a second car as I'd have to get rid of the Cougar and would want a car that I could drive without a paper bag over my head.
> 
> I've come across a few tidy looking V5 Beetles and really like the look of them thought. The only question really is, could I pull this off as a bloke or are Beetles women only cars?


If you like it go for it!!! I love the look of them mate


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

IMO women's only cars i'm afraid, 

saying that i reguarly drive the OH's fiat 500 so i can't talk, 

i'm not arsed though as it does 70MPG


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Who cares what people think they arent buying it or driving it mate, take it for a run see how you like it then take it from there ignore other people opinions, although you did ask on a forum pmsl. :lol:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

We had a V5 Sport Beetle, in solid black, awesome car, and no way was it a girly car, OK a normal one in yellow or something then yes, girls car, but ours, no way!

The V5 sport is the one to go for really, 170BHP V5 engine, smooth as silk and goes really well, get it remapped to take the flat spots out, black and greay half leather on sports seats, really comfortable, also has an all black interior, sporty steering wheel, gear knob, pedals etc votex style front and rear bumper, 17" delta x alloys which suit it well, chrome tipped exhaust, some nice styling touches, air con, heated seats etc etc

Overall great car, check under the roof inserts for rust, rear arches for road rash from stone chips, same as the bonnet, boot is a funny size but you can get a weeks shopping in it with ease, just use those large reusable carriers, get about 5 of those in easy.

Couple of pics of our old V5 Sport, its a great car!!! Go for it, any questions just ask, service history is a must, and the V5 engine doesnt need a cambelt change.














































Thought I had better interior pics, but I havent, sorry :-(

And these are dirt cheap now, but its definately the Beetle to buy in my view, just because it looks different to all the other ones 

Good luck!

James


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

That is a very nice looking beetle James


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

I love mine. Not a V5 but....



















But if you really want to upset people get a remapped 1.8 turbo. 
Wipes the smiles of their faces....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems like there's mixed views then.

I've always seen them as women's cars but never actually knew of the V5, so having noticed them I'm thinking I'd get away with it...especially with some Brembo's and Eibach's 

Been looking at this one - http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/postcode/sk25pl/page/1?logcode=p

Seems like a great example given the others on offer!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

A car that comes with a flower on the dash is deffo aimed at a certain type of consumer. but I've seen a few sorted looking beetles at shows


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I recently saw a new style Beetle modified in a retro, surf type style reminiscent of the early 60's. It looked great with whitewall tyres on steel wheels with domed chrome hubcaps, an old rusty roof rack, moon eyes stickers etc.

I thought it looked cool anyway! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I recently saw a new style Beetle modified in a retro, surf type style reminiscent of the early 60's. It looked great with whitewall tyres on steel wheels with domed chrome hubcaps, an old rusty roof rack, moon eyes stickers etc.
> 
> I thought it looked cool anyway! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Retro wheelies look good, first time I'd seen these












millns84 said:


> Seems like there's mixed views then.
> 
> I've always seen them as women's cars but never actually knew of the V5, so having noticed them I'm thinking I'd get away with it...especially with some Brembo's and *Eibach's*
> 
> ...


I quite like them, Having one slammed on nice wheels and subtle mods:argie: would be the way for me, my wife loves the proper old bugs but also agrees something like this is nice








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

A well modded one looks good, standard not so much, avoid the V5 too it's a crap engine, underpowered, thirsty nice noise though but better off going for the 1.8T.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> A well modded one looks good, standard not so much, avoid the V5 too it's a crap engine, underpowered, thirsty nice noise though but better off going for the 1.8T.


They have identical 0-60 times, the V5 does 34.4mpg combined v 31.7mpg combined out of the 1.8T?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

millns84 said:


> They have identical 0-60 times, the V5 does 34.4mpg combined v 31.7mpg combined out of the 1.8T?


Wouldn't go off the book figures, a good friend of mine gets about 37mpg out of his golf 1.8T driving normally (it's mapped to 200ish bhp too) and the 1.8T isn't quick but it's quicker than the v5 with more tuning potential - 200bhp minimum from a map on the majority of them (assuming it's got a K03S turbo)


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Rubbish, the V5 is a cracking engine!

It sounds wonderful, and have it mapped to get the flat spots gone and it transforms it! Fast, smooth, loads of torque and in a girly Beetle it really pisses Mr Escort off with his big go faster exhaust.....

And the economy on a V5 is not much different to a standard 2.0 Bug, but with just better performance, we used to average around 28-30mpg on a combined cycle, and that was enthusiastic and conservative driving styles.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Seems like there's mixed views then.
> 
> I've always seen them as women's cars but never actually knew of the V5, so having noticed them I'm thinking I'd get away with it...especially with some Brembo's and Eibach's
> 
> ...


Seems a bit expensive to be honest, we bought ours two years ago, and sold it 12 months ago, you can see what it was like condition wise and got just over £3K for it, people are scared of them being a big engine, so really its a buyers market on them.

I remember a short while back I was talking with my local VW dealer and they knew there was one local pretty sure a V5 sport in silver with 9K on the clock and was in factory condition, been regularly serviced was tip top condition, the guy was interested in selling, I can give them a ring and see if they know if it came in, still around etc for you if you like?

James


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

The thing with the V5 sport, its as much about the looks and extras as it is the engine, you get all the good bits from the VW parst bin with a very good engine, admittedly the 1.8 T is the one for tuning, but for an all round package then the sport is the one to go for, in the states they used to do the Turbo S same spec as the UK V5 sport only with the 1.8 T in it!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

james_19742000 said:


> Seems a bit expensive to be honest, we bought ours two years ago, and sold it 12 months ago, you can see what it was like condition wise and got just over £3K for it, people are scared of them being a big engine, so really its a buyers market on them.
> 
> I remember a short while back I was talking with my local VW dealer and they knew there was one local pretty sure a V5 sport in silver with 9K on the clock and was in factory condition, been regularly serviced was tip top condition, the guy was interested in selling, I can give them a ring and see if they know if it came in, still around etc for you if you like?
> 
> James


Sounds good mate, although the budget won't stretch much over £4k so with 9k on the clock I assume they'll want a lot more than that?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Ok will give them a ring tomorrow all being well, find out if it ever did/is/or coming onto the market mate


----------

